# NWFF IS COMING!!!!



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

hey all,

I just wanted to get a quick head count I guess, on who all is going to the nwff, and if you're a vendor, what you will be bringing . I am looking forward to meeting many of you dendroboarders there, as well as acquiring many new frogs. Only a few weeks away now, and I'm counting down every hour almost . Take care all, and I hope everyone that is going has a safe trip there

Ed Parker


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

Hello all ,I will be attending NWFF again this year as well as vending for the first time ! To say the least I'm getting rather pumped up for the event . Have a feeling this is NOT going to be a show to miss out on !! 
I'll have quite a few diferent frogs 
FANTASTICUS : lots !
A. Zaparo : lots !
D. Surinam Cobalts : lots 
Pallid tincs , limited 
1.1 breeding pair of Alanis
Some c/b orange Basti Pumilio from Patricks line 
New river tincs , limited 
And a few extra adults of various species .
And a few other exciting new products !
See you all there , 
Happy frogging 
Darren Meyer


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

Looking forward to meeting you Ed. Amanda and I will have a table at NWFF. Frogwise I will be bringing fantasticus, grey leg vents, red amazonicus, Costa Rican auratus, intermedius, Salvias tricolor, standard lamasi and a few others. I will also have Mist King nozzels, pumps, kits, etc. We will also bring an assortment of Pleurothallid orchids and smaller bromiliads.


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if it would be kosher for me to bring up a bunch of my leuc young to trade with vendors? This is cause Im poor and am now using my dart young as currency since I spent all of my real scrilla on darts. Ironic? Hmmmmn


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

For some reason I thought NWFF had already happened this year and that I had missed it yet again, but yesterday realized it's still a few weeks away! I plan on being there for the first time this year, and maybe walk away with my first pair of darts...FINALLY.

(Will anyone be bringing any P. vittatus?)

Jon, I look forward to seeing what Pluero's you bring with you...


----------



## neilr (Oct 9, 2004)

I will be going for sure. Cant wait! It will be my first time at NWFF. So far I am planning on getting some retics. I will probably get one more kind of frog after I look to see what is available. I can vouch for Darrens frogs I got some fantasticus from him, they are very bold and healthy. I have only heard good things about Jons frogs also. Ive been working a bunch of overtime saving for this event. I am hoping that I can make it up there friday to catch what the guest speakers have to say. Ill see you guys there.

Neil


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

*NO OUTSIDE ANIMALS*

Hi armed2teeth,
I am sorry, but we have a policy of NO outside animals allowed into the show or near the show entrance. Its a tough policy but one that I am forced to uphold. It protects the animals in show and the vendors who paid for a table and took the trouble to come out. Some are selling leucs and would take offense if someone brought outside animals to the show. Home brought animals are a big issue at most legitimate events and one that NWFF will not allow. It is unfair to the vendors and attendees regardless of how innocent it may seem. I would suggest contacting dendrobate realted clubs and organizations or even DB's own classifieds (It's free!  ). Leucs have been having a recent spike of positive demand, I would be surprised if you couldn't sell them prior to NWFF.
Dave


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

So even if I pr-arrange to trade with a show vendor for their frogs the no outside animals still applies?
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

I will be there with copies of our DVD of the Dendrobatid frogs and Atelopus of Ecuador. Tomorrow we go South to film the most threatened species of Atelopus left. Early next week is the Atelopus elegans expedition to see if they are alive or not. In between are E. tricolor localities, E. anthonyi, D. sp (another new Dendrobate!), D. sylvaticus populations, etc. Should be interesting. In any event, this will be a nice vacation for me, and I look forward to seeing old (OLD) friends and some new faces. 
j


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I'll be there. I'm really looking forward to the dissertations on friday.


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

I want to come to get a certian frog that will be there.....but if i come i will have to fly and then i would not get my frog.........because of plane ticket pricess.....then I have a final for my FINAL College class that monday...so i would be screwed eiter way ......i need to be there this sucks for me


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

im definitely attending. im originally from washington. it will be great to go back home! plus meet so many great people in the hobby! see you there!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Anyone up for wearing Dboard nametags to match a screenname to a face?


----------



## trimtrig (Feb 15, 2004)

I will be at the show, Helping out at the WADS table. I am also picking up some retics, and if I win the lottery, I will go home with everything.
TQ


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

It's almost in my back yard, so I'll be there. Hoping to buy an adult female cobalt tinc or two. My two males are getting lonely.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Anyway, I'm willing to drive some people around the area if they need to go someplace local, like for food and stuff during the show. My car seats four adults, as long as two that ride in the back are midgets or double amputees. 

Just kidding, it's not that bad, but if anyone needs a ride, just let me know.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

HOLLY CRAP! I have been thinking about heading out to the event and I just looked flights on USAIRWAYS. *$858.80!!!!! *For a flight that leaves at 7 am and arrives at 12:40pm on the 5 and leaves at 11pm on the 7 and arives at 910am on the 8. I guess I wont be seeing you guys there this year! I hope I wasnt doing this right cause this really burst my bubble........


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

How about $398 from Newark to Sea-Tac? Or $450 from LaGuardia to Sea-Tac? Look beyond the bankrupt airline for the best price. Or try Jet Blue or something.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah I was checkin out US cause I was going to use my mom flyer miles but I imagine even after those the price is still going to be freakin nuts! 

Catfur 450 still seems high for what I can spend rigth now. Where did you find those prices? Think there may be anything cheaper out there? And I was gonna take you up on that room deal if I was gonna make it out there.

Cheapflights.com has some prices like that and the flights leave right out of Albany.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

Well Gas prices haven't helped the airline industries. But! Waiting 3 weeks before the event is not making it easy on you either. I get my IAD tickets at least 4-5 months before the event. There is always driving of course! Road trip!!!

Dave


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah I wasnt really planing on this trip. It was a last minute thing cause I knew my mom had some flyer miles so I figured that would help alot. But it turns out that the miles wouldnt make enough of a diff. I wish I got tickets months ago and could be flyin for 200$. Well I guess I should start planing for FROG DAY now.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

A little poem, entitled "If Then" :lol:

IF I had money,
IF I had space,
IF I had time,
IF I had transportation,
IF they had other types of frogs,

THEN, I will go. :lol:


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

> IF they had other types of frogs


If NWFF doesn't have what you want then the frog you do want must be illegal. What are you looking for?

Dave


----------



## aneides (Apr 12, 2005)

*Vending at NWFF*

Hello All,

My name is Brian Freiermuth and I will be a first time vendor at NWFF. I will have a few D. azureus, though my table will consist mainly of my photography. My area of coverage will be mostly amphibians with a few reptiles and landscapes. I will try to figure out the gallery posting process and post some examples in case some of you can indicate your interests. 

Looking forward to meeting alot of new froggers and seeing some old friends.

Sincerely, 

Brian


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

ED's_Fly_Meat_Inc said:


> > IF they had other types of frogs
> 
> 
> If NWFF doesn't have what you want then the frog you do want must be illegal. What are you looking for?
> ...


I wouldn't say that. IMHO, there was a distinct lack of non-thumbs there last year. Some azureus and leucomelas, hardly any tinctorius, and only a couple of terribilis. The only non darts were some adult milk frogs. I hope it will have more diversity this year.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

From what I have picked up the fest does deal with alot of thumbs. But you cant really beat that. There are tons of reptile shows to purchase other species of frogs and they are easily found on the internet so its really cool to be able to attend an event that has the frogs available that are never available in a setting like that. 

On the other hand when I do attend reptile shows I really enjoy the chance to check out the other kinds of frogs that I dont keep. Its fun to see that stuff here and there in person. So an event that focused on alot broader aspect of the frog hobby would be great.


----------



## mack (May 17, 2005)

try orbitz on line...i got tix yesterday for $413...it's not $200, but better than $850!


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

LOL Dave, good advertisement slogan! :wink: 

Hmm. Its all cb right?

It really wouldn't matter anyway Dave. I'm out of money.  

How about, oh, lemme see. :lol: 

some:

P. dacnicolor
P. bicolor
P. tomopterna

Mantella expectata

Heterixalus alboguttatus (didn't you have those last year?)
Pipa pipa?


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

P. dacnicolor 
P. bicolor 
P. tomopterna 

Mantella expectata 

Heterixalus alboguttatus (didn't you have those last year?) 
Pipa pipa?

Well you have good taste I'll give you that!  
We should have a bit more of the tinctorious group frogs than last year, and more thumbs. It will be a great show, trust me.

Dave


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

In reply to the lack of tinc class frog avalible at show or the lack of selection . The first year , tons of tincs ,a few 'thumbnail' frogs avalible .There were still great outsanding frogs of both classes of frogs to be had at the end of the day. 
2nd year , tons of pumilio, thumbnail class frogs along w/ quite a few tincs .Though granted not as many as the previous year.
Both classes were still avalible at the end of the day though . Hell there were even a ton of tinc class frogs up at the MARS table and terribilis sold for WAY under market value . 
3rd year , this year . I myself will have almost a equal split of tinc and thumbnail class frogs , and so will most all of the vendors that I've spoken with . 
As far as other non dart frogs , have heard of many bringing various non dart species . 
Should be a great show . 
Happy frogging , 
Darren Meyer


----------



## beeswaxx (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm thinking about coming down to the NWFF. Just want to get one thing straight. Since I am in Canada, anything I buy that is living (plants, frogs, etc) would not make it legally across the border?
Is it still worth coming down for just to see it all, or is the fun in the buying of the animals?
-Beeswaxx


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

That's why we were given nice spaces under the car seats.


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

What and lie to the Mounties? :shock: 
That would be wrong. Just plain wrong.
You had best stay up north and we will tell you what happened.


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Have any of you ever been caught with anything coming back from Canada or to the States? I know a guy that got caught coming back with reptiles and plants and was fined $1800. I told him he should have just made a mad dash for it but he doesn't have the cojones for that. Wimp! :twisted: But as Im sure all of you would agree reptile people are not nearly as smart and cunning as Dart fanatics.


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

Bee'swax ,One the other hand . Comming to NWFF is still a great idea. Not only is it a get away from Canada trip :wink: , but you will be surrounded w/ like minded people like yourself !Unless I've missed somthing , I don't think Canada had any frog shows at the moment ?
Reasons why NWFF even if you can't bring back frogs or plants : Great people , fantastic speakers , books, shirts, ect.... not just for aquiring frogs ! What about the great info someone will give you on how to breed .....?Add it all up and you still have a great time even w/o getting more mouths to feed , and sneek back into Canada , risky at best !
So have fun and come to the show . The memories are priceless! 
Happy frogging ,
Darren Meyer


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow The FF was incredible this year. Thanks to all the great vendors and a special thanks to Jwerner who answered a lot of my questions.

Sorry to all who missed it. Hope to see yall next year.


Theodore


----------

